# Bottle Tumbler just in time for x-mas



## junkmansitch (Dec 21, 2016)

Hey gang,

I just wanted to share my excitment. Today I got my tumbler from the Jar Doctor. What an excellent piece of engineering! I got the two canister system and shes off and running. Have a great holiday season all.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 1, 2017)

How about some before and after pics once you get going?


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes, Before & after Pics. LEON.


----------

